# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon Xpress X1100



## xxl3th4lxx (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, i just registered hearing from a mate that you guys are really good with problems well i got one that i cannot figure out.
Here it is.

I got a ATI Radeon Xpress X1100 in my newly bought Acer aspire 5100. I just bought Half-Life 2 which from the system requiments lab could easierly play on my system. So i opened up Half-Life 2 and then started a new game, all was going good, didn't take to long to load but then when i got into the game, it was going fine for about like 30 seconds and then the fps dropped down to like 2-4 fps and then like 2 minutes later it would be at 40-60 fps. I was playing at like 30-40 fps for like a minute, so i thought to myself that this computer is capable of playing this game but its not. I wonder why.. So i came here for some answers and hopefully some solutions on this problem.
Oh and, i tried lowering the graphics to the lowest possible, didn't help. I know this computer is suppose to be able to play half-life 2 on High.

So if anyone knows a answer or even a solution to my problem, please tell me i have been dieing to know how to fix this problem.

Thank you.


----------



## xxl3th4lxx (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

why did you move my topic? This is my video card problem, not half-life 2. ***?


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

Are you experiencing these problems in any other games? Did you start playing Half life after you got hte video card or did you try it before?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

that x1100 is integrated graphics correct?integrated graphics really just are not for gaming.you may try lowering the detail settings to see if that helps.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

he did....(stated in first post) what are your full system specs?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

Integrated Radeon® Xpress 1100 3D graphics support the latest generation of games.<<<<<< yeah thats not entirely true,and i will explain why.integrated graphics have slow cores,and share system memory which isnt fast enough for gaming.

The AMD Turion™ 64 X2 processor (TL-50/TL-52/TL-56/TL-60)

Up to 2 GB of DDR2 533/667 MHz system memory


thats just general specs from acer's site.its the integrated graphics that is causing the problem.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

I actually got fear to run on med settings on my integrated (also they overclock like beasts i got a over 100% gain with like 5c more temps) i think he is just running out of ram


----------



## xxl3th4lxx (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> he did....(stated in first post) what are your full system specs?


AMD Turion(tm) 64 Modile Technology MK-36 1.99GHz
896mb RAM
ATi Radeon Xpress 1100 (Intergrated.)
2 25Gb Hard Drives.
What else.. Umm..


MPod said:


> Are you experiencing these problems in any other games? Did you start playing Half life after you got hte video card or did you try it before?


Any game that came out around Half-life 2 did.
And also that game called "Tales of Pirates" that lags like ****. I got a 1.5mbit/s connection so it should lag. -.-


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

The X1100 uses the Radeon X300 core @ 300 MHz. You should be able to run games like CS:1.6, CS:CZ, and HL:2 on low to medium-low settings. Check that nothing is eating up your CPU time in the task manager. Also check how much free memory you have.


----------



## xxl3th4lxx (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

aha! i found the problem. It was the heat of the laptop. I don't see how this can cause massive lag. I just put my laptop on a old desk and drilled big holes in it, i had a few spare cpu fans lying around grabed those and put them in the hole, cut the wire, and connect to a battery then put my laptop on top! This cooled it down and fixed my lag problem! I am playing half-life 2: Smod on high, Garry's mod 10 on high! battlefield 2 on medium!!!
This is great!

Thanks to everyone that put there time in and tried to help me. ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

Good to hear. :smile:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1100*

glad ya got it working :wave:


----------

